# Any1 Else Having Trouble with the Edge Browser?



## officerripley (Jul 22, 2022)

It just started today: it won't bring up my xFinity email nor some pages of the realtor.com site; just gives me blank pages. I clean cookies off it once a week (last Saturday) but went ahead and cleaned them again today but still having trouble. Anyone else?


----------



## dobielvr (Jul 22, 2022)

officerripley said:


> It just started today: it won't bring up my xFinity email nor some pages of the realtor.com site; just gives me blank pages. I clean cookies off it once a week (last Saturday) but went ahead and cleaned them again today but still having trouble. Anyone else?


Ugh!  That doesn't sound good.  
I was checking Edge out today, trying to decide whether to download it or not...
How do you like it otherwise?  My internet windows 8.1 is becoming obsolete, I'm way overdo for a change!


----------



## officerripley (Jul 22, 2022)

dobielvr said:


> Ugh!  That doesn't sound good.
> I was checking Edge out today, trying to decide whether to download it or not...
> How do you like it otherwise?  My internet windows 8.1 is becoming obsolete, I'm way overdo for a change!


I liked Edge just fine up to today; seems to be faster than either Chrome or Firefox. (A snail is faster than Firefox.) I'm going to give Edge 'till tomorrow and then reinstall it. Why is it always something with these computers and cell phones, sigh.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 22, 2022)

Off topic (well thread topic anyway but has to do with computers), I just noticed that my avatar pic disappeared along with a few other members. I had to reinstall mine.


----------



## Purwell (Jul 22, 2022)

I have been having problems with Google Chrome this last week. It would crash for no apparent reason, so I decided to switch to Edge as my default browser.

Then tonight Edge has crashed a couple of times.

I did not realise that I was using Google as my default search engine and I read on the web that this can cause problems, so I have now made Bing my default search engine. Too early to tell whether this has worked, I'll report tomorrow.

I think this sort of thing is done on purpose to try to upset the opposition.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 22, 2022)

Purwell said:


> I think this sort of thing is done on purpose to try to upset the opposition.


I completely agree with you.


----------



## Mike (Jul 23, 2022)

Maybe you Windows 8.1 is the fault officerripley, you might
find that Edge is too modern/big/complicated, or not enough
memory on your machine, these are all things that you can see
without special equipment.

I have used Mozilla since it came out and have never found it to
be slow.

Mike.


----------



## s76l42 (Jul 23, 2022)

officerripley said:


> It just started today: it won't bring up my xFinity email nor some pages of the realtor.com site; just gives me blank pages. I clean cookies off it once a week (last Saturday) but went ahead and cleaned them again today but still having trouble. Anyone else?


Is your OS up to date and is Edge up to date? Have you tried resetting edge? What add-on's do you have installed?


----------



## officerripley (Jul 23, 2022)

Mike said:


> Maybe you Windows 8.1 is the fault officerripley, you might
> find that Edge is too modern/big/complicated, or not enough
> memory on your machine, these are all things that you can see
> without special equipment.
> ...


I'm using Win. 10.



s76l42 said:


> Is your OS up to date and is Edge up to date? Have you tried resetting edge? What add-on's do you have installed?


Got both Windows and Edge up to date. Also started having trouble with Windows (Bing) Spotlight at the same time and heard that sometimes a Win. Update (which I did a lot of a few days ago) can cause these kinds of troubles. Finally got Spotlight working again (I think) so going to try reinstalling both Edge and Chrome today; they're both faster than Firefox for me.


----------



## Mike (Jul 23, 2022)

Sorry officerripley, I thought that it was you who had 8.1, 

Mike.


----------



## ElCastor (Jul 23, 2022)

I've used Firefox for years, but my medical providers web site has a few functions that only work well with Chrome or Edge. Very annoying. I may switch, but not just yet.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 23, 2022)

Mike said:


> Sorry officerripley, I thought that it was you who had 8.1,
> 
> Mike.


No problem. I was getting ready to reinstall (ugh, I hate reinstalling stuff!) Edge today but it seems to have straightened out. For now....


----------



## Kika (Jul 23, 2022)

I have been having periodic Edge problems for about a week or two.  Today, it has been worse than ever. I keep getting "microsoft Edge not responding". 
 It was this bad (or maybe worse) a few months ago, and I reinstalled Windows.
That did help a lot.  I had windows update a few days ago, and it started over again.  So frustrating!


----------



## officerripley (Jul 23, 2022)

Kika said:


> I had windows update a few days ago, and it started over again. So frustrating!


Yeah, they say win updates can sometimes cause a lot of problems, sigh. If it isn't one thing with computers/phones, it's a dozen others.


----------



## s76l42 (Jul 24, 2022)

Windows updates can cause problems with Edge, if you know when the computer started you can uninstall the update that happened at that time. Other software including antivirus, plug-ins and add-ons can also cause problems.


----------



## Mike (Jul 24, 2022)

officerripley said:


> No problem. I was getting ready to reinstall (ugh, I hate reinstalling stuff!) Edge today but it seems to have straightened out. For now....


Instead of re-installing anything officerripley, can you not
restore your machine to an earlier date?

There is also the option to install the latest version from the
Microsoft site, it is a safe instal and you won't lose anything
that is on your PC, they say!
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/reinstall-windows-d8369486-3e33-7d9c-dccc-859e2b022fc7

Mike


----------



## officerripley (Jul 24, 2022)

Mike said:


> Instead of re-installing anything officerripley, can you not
> restore your machine to an earlier date?
> 
> There is also the option to install the latest version from the
> ...


You're right, that is the safest way. Luckily, everything seems to be working good again--who knows why, lol--but that's why I should do next time.


----------

